# Victor Elderton



## FFF (Jun 21, 2018)

If you're into African Cichlids, there is a good chance you've talked to Victor. Checkout his amazing fishroom!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

cool video .. love his fish room


----------

